# Star-delta starter(manual)



## Cantafford (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

Please tell me if this is a correct diagram for a MANUAL star-delta starter. If it's not, please tell me where I'm wrong. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Cantafford said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please tell me if this is a correct diagram for a MANUAL star-delta starter. If it's not, please tell me where I'm wrong. Thank you in advance!
> <image clipped>


What do you mean by "manual"? Your schematic does not appear to have a way to transition from star to delta, automatically, manually or otherwise. Manual transition is a very bad idea, you want a timer in there, and there are specific star-delta timers available. I also see no overload relay contacts.

Why try to invent something that already exists anyway? Why not just go buy a pre-made star-delta starter?


----------

